# New diesel owner, very happy so far so good!



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi everybody, I'm new on the forum and read a lot since I subscribed and there's a huge amount of information. Month ago I trade my 2008 Aveo for the diesel cruze and never look back again, now it has 3K only but I can say that it's a very nice car. Drove a lot of gm's before and let me tell you that gm did a goog work on this one. Here a pic of my ride with tinted windows. Sorry for the poor pic quality thanks to htc...I was looking tu buy the golf tdi wolfburg edition but after driving the two cars I prefered the cruze for many reasons. I drive 200K to work and back 95% highway so the diesel cruze was for me. NIce to meet you all!


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome to CT, and congrats on the Cruze.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi bigluke

Welcome to CruzeTalk and congrats on your new Cruze Diesel. You got an awesome car. Send me a message if you have any questions about features, warranty, dealer locations and any other car related stuff.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

very cool, congrats & Welcome to the forums


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on your Cruze! You'll be seeing very good mpgs if you drive 95% highway all the time. Nice color by the way too!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on your new Cruze.

Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

Let me add my congrats on your new Cruze CTD. If your experiences prove to be anything like mine, you will be pleased. The more I drive mine, the more I love it. I took it on a "real life" mileage test by driving from Salt Lake City (Utah) to Milwaukee (Wisconsin) and back - staying a couple of days with friends in WI. I drove 75 mph in UT, WY, and NE. I drove 70 mph in IA and 65 mph in IL and WI. The Air Conditioner was on for the entire journey. The overall composite fuel mileage was 51.2 mpg. The mountains of Utah, Colorado, and Wyoming present challenges to any motor vehicle including very steep prolonged climbs, but the little torque-monster never skipped a beat and never downshifted.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations on your new Cruze diesel and welcome to the forums!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Welcome and hope you enjoy your new diesel as much as I enjoy mine


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Congratulations and welcome to the diesel club, you are going to love it.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you! Just bought a set of winter tires this way ı'm ready for the snow, just wondering how the stabilty control is good in bad weather.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Thank you! Just bought a set of winter tires this way ı'm ready for the snow, just wondering how the stabilty control is good in bad weather.


Welcome! I, too am wondering how this car will be in the winter. I have heard good things about Cruzes in the snow. I had a 2012 Honda Covic as a commuter before and it SUCKED in the snow even with snow tires. Woudn't even go up my driveway half the time.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

The cruze is heavier on the front tires we should have more traction...I hope...


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

First congratulations on your new Cruze Diesel and welcome to CT. Unfortunately I have not driven my Cruze in much snow - can't help you with a recommendation as to tires or how well it drives in deep snow.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks, I bought the firestone's winterforce since I have the same tires on my wife truck I'll see how they perform on the car. They are studded on the truck but not on the car...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum luke! Hows the MPG?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hondas are generally terrible in snow - they're too light. My mom's 2007 Accord 4-cyl was THE WORST car I have ever driven in snow, and my friend's 04 Civic or my 88 Accord weren't too amazing either.

My limited experience with the Cruze in snow in PA last year is that it's fairly composed, has good traction for accel/braking, and doesn't "plow" straight when you try to turn, even on OEM tires.

The best part is that the back end wasn't trying to chase the front like a puppy chasing his tail. My (FWD) Volvo S70 was fairly good in snow...until you tried to turn, and it liked to fishtail. Not sure if it's the Cruze's stability control system that does that or not.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks ikermit, my best score was 1150km with a full tank, but I can do easy over 1200km if I'm more gentle with it. 95% highway driving.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah I had 4 honda's but the accord V6 was very good in snow and ice, my worst winter car was a supra 83...


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Just did the conversion, around 48mpg but probably I'll do 50mpg easly.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Cruze is a monster in the snow. Relatively decent winter last year but the Cruze made it without snow tires. Never even flinched in the snow. This little porkster is solid on the white stuff 

Congrats OP. White is sexy. Call me gasoline cause I'm dieseled, baby!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Lots of Cruze's here in Michigan and we get a ton of snow (most years). They handle well. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

